# Fire from the ashes will be woken, reborn will be the blade .....



## kozbunarec

Hi i want to put tattoo with a quote, but i want it on latin. I dont want to use google translate so im writing here. I would be very thankful if someone can translate this from english to latin, it means a lot to me. 
"Fire from the ashes will be woken, reborn will be the blade that was broken". I hope someone can help me, thank you


----------



## wandle

You could say: *e favilla orto igne renascetur fractus ensis*. 

This is a good idiomatic rendering of your sentence.
The literal meaning is: _Fire having arisen from the ashes, the broken sword will be reborn_.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

May I suggest a minor emendation to wandle's fine proposal?

_orto e favilla igne recudetur fractus ensis_ : "In fire risen from the ashes, the broken sword will be re*forged*".

Σ


----------



## kozbunarec

wandle said:


> You could say: *e favilla orto igne renascetur fractus ensis*.
> 
> This is a good idiomatic rendering of your sentence.
> The literal meaning is: _Fire having arisen from the ashes, the broken sword will be reborn_.



Thank you for your time, ill think about it


----------



## kozbunarec

I really like it ill think about it, thank you for your time


----------



## kozbunarec

thank you for your time ill consider this


----------



## kozbunarec

I really need reborn so is it right if i use orto e favilla igne renascetur fractus ensis??


----------



## wandle

kozbunarec said:


> I really need reborn so is it right if i use orto e favilla igne renascetur fractus ensis??


This comes down to the question whether the verb *renascor*, 'be born again', can be used in speaking of an inanimate object. That is a metaphorical usage, since really it is only living things that are born.

Generally speaking, Latin uses metaphor a good deal less than English. Hence, *Scholiast's* suggestion of a literal term for 'forge' is natural for Latin, though Lewis & Short recognise only *cudo*, not *recudo*. 

However, the poet Lucretius, in his philosophical work *De Rerum Natura*, when writing of the origins of the world and its elements, does use *renascor* for the inanimate term *res*, 'things'. Besides that, the basic verb *nascor*, 'be born', is regularly used in reference to inanimate things, such as temples, onyx and lead (*plumbum album*).

 I do feel that is sufficient to justify the use of *renascor* in this case.


----------



## kozbunarec

wandle said:


> This comes down to the question whether the verb *renascor*, 'be born again', can be used in speaking of an inanimate object. That is a metaphorical usage, since really it is only living things that are born.
> 
> Generally speaking, Latin uses metaphor a good deal less than English. Hence, *Scholiast's* suggestion of a literal term for 'forge' is natural for Latin, though Lewis & Short recognise only *cudo*, not *recudo*.
> 
> However, the poet Lucretius, in his philosophical work *De Rerum Natura*, when writing of the origins of the world and its elements, does use *renascor* for the inanimate term *res*, 'things'. Besides that, the basic verb *nascor*, 'be born', is regularly used in reference to inanimate things, such as temples, onyx and lead (*plumbum album*).
> 
> I do feel that is sufficient to justify the use of *renascor* in this case.



First thank you for your time i preciate it. I know that i cant use reborn on "things", but its metaphorical usage. Im going to put the tattoo this week,so you are saying that the corect one will be _orto e favilla igne renascor fractus ensis?_ thank you again


----------



## wandle

kozbunarec said:


> so you are saying that the corect one will be _orto e favilla igne renascor fractus ensis?_


No, no! The correct sentence is *orto e favilla igne renascetur fractus ensis*.

*Renascor* is the form we use in general for referring to that verb. It means 'I am reborn'.

The correct form for your sentence is *renascetur*, which means '[it] will be reborn'.


----------



## kozbunarec

wandle said:


> No, no! The correct sentence is *orto e favilla igne renascetur fractus ensis*.
> 
> *Renascor* is the form we use in general for referring to that verb. It means 'I am reborn'.
> 
> The correct form for your sentence is *renascetur*, which means '[it] will be reborn'.



Ok, thank you, it means a lot to me.


----------

